# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Chinese-Russian language exchange

## Анатолий

*俄汉语言交流* 
你好， 
Chinese-Russian language exchange is sought. 
I'll teach you Russian, you teach me Mandarin. 
I am native Russian with linguistic background with some knowledge of Mandarin and other tongues. 
Please don't reply to offer help in Mandarin, I am interested in meeting Chinese people learning Russian. Sorry, not offering to teach English either  ::  
我是俄国人,可是我住在澳大利亚。你要学习俄文？教我中文，我教你俄文 。 
Anatoli
Анатолий
安德利

----------


## Funanori

我 是 美 国 人。 我 说 中国文 可是 你叫我 俄文 我叫你 中文。

----------


## daedalic

Здравствулте! Меня зовут Анна. Я - китайка. (Okay, I'll switch to English now since my Russian is really embarrassing. )
I'm a chinese student taking Russian in college right now, and if you want to practice/ exchange, I'm more than willing to. (: My Russian is still very bad and I don't know many words yet, though. ^^'
Anyhow, before I start speaking to you in Chinese, I would like to know how well you know the language - just so I won't intimidate you with too many words at a time ^^' 
I know it's a really late response but do reply if you're still interested in seeking a correspondent! (: 
Oh, and, if you want to chat with me on msn/ AIM, etc., or have a email correspondent, PM me ^^

----------

